# Where to buy wood?



## jc2004 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello Everyone!

Im new to this site and also new to smoking.  I just got a new barrel smoker with a side fire box. I usually cook with charcoal but now that I have this grill I would like to use wood to actually smoke meats.  Question #1 is where can I buy wood local to Whittier or Ontario, California?  I've been to BBQ galore and bass pro shops but selection of logs is limited to Mesquite, Pecan, or Hickory.  All other woods are only chucks or chips.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 1, 2012)

Call around to all the local tree services.  Good luck.:biggrin:


----------

